# JSmooth



## DevEye (23. Mai 2006)

Hab das Forum durhcsucht, aber konnte nichts finden.

Habe ein kleines Game bebastelt und wollte es mit JSmooth Wrappen! hab nun die ganzen Packages Ordner in ein Zip gepackt, samt Bilder. Nun wollte ich das schöne Game starten, doch es werden keine Grafiken mehr angezeigt. Stimmt was mit den Pfaden nicht oder woran liegt das?


----------



## flashray (23. Mai 2006)

Bissel mehr Info würde nicht schaden   !


Wie sehen deine packages aus?
Wie hast du die Pfade gesetzt?
Sind die Bilder mit im jar ?
etc. ... ?

Vg Erdal


----------



## DevEye (24. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab gar kein JAR Archiv sondern ein Zip archiv in welchem alle Dateinen Sind. DIe Packages sind somit auch keine Jar-Packages sondern Odner im Archiv.

Zip-Archiv ist folgender Maßen aufgebaut:

[
game.zip
-game -> gamewindon.class ...
-graphics -> boss.class ...
-player -> KeyHAndler.class ...
game.class
1.gif
2.gif
3.gif
...
]

Die Pfande sind direkt auf die Bilder gesetzt... also ohne JSmooth alles Top! Aber wie gesagt durch das zip Archiv findet er die Bilder anscheinend nicht... und mit Ordnern will JSmooth irgendwie nicht arbeiten?


----------



## flashray (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

das einfachste und sicherste wäre, du packst alle class Dateien und Bilder in ein jar. 
So bleibt deine Ordnerstruktur intern immer erhalten, und es sind immer alle Daten zusammen. 
Auch hast du dann eine Datei die du per Doppelklick öffnen kannst. 
Auch wäre es nun einfacher daraus ein exe per JSmooth zu machen, da du nicht auf die Pfade achten müsstest.


Vg Erdal


----------



## DevEye (24. Mai 2006)

Dann habe ich jedoch keine Ordnung mehr in der Struktur. Ausserdem sind dann die Packages umsonst und ich habe ein vollgeknalltes Archiv.. Sehr unschön...


----------



## flashray (24. Mai 2006)

Kennst du nicht die "package" Anweisung. Damit kannst du dir beliebige Ordnerstruktoren aufbauen, etc.

schau mal hier:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel03_009.htm#Rxx747java03009040001031F01B100

Diese bleiben dann natürlich im jar auch erhalten.


Vg Erdal


----------



## DevEye (24. Mai 2006)

natürlich hab ich doch auch gemacht.., ich dachte weil du geschrieben hast alle in einen ordner packen.. ich probier mal ein bisschen rum und wenn es nicht klappt bin ich wieer hier ;-)


----------



## flashray (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo,



			
				flashray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das einfachste und sicherste wäre, du packst alle class Dateien und Bilder in ein jar.
> So bleibt deine Ordnerstruktur intern immer erhalten, und es sind immer alle Daten zusammen.


wie du siehst habe ich gesagt alles in ein jar packen. Auch habe ich explizit gesagt das deine Ordnerstruktur erhalten bleibt  .

Vg Erdal


----------

